

Ask HN: What are various incentive models on the Web? - gosuri

I'm researching on various user incentive models on the Web (like twitter's follower count and foursquare's badges). Can you think of any interesting models that you've come across.
======
richardw
Best reference I've found:

<http://buildingreputation.com/doku.php>

------
yannis
thesixtyone.com has a very well thought out system.

